# Whatcha get for Christmas?



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2022)

Well I got the hollowing rig early but it was a partial gift from my Betty.





And on Christmas day she got me a much needed new robe and a Carhartt waist length jacket.
And I have a deposit on a new bike for myself as an early Christmas present.
2023 Triumph Bonneville 1200.



I won't have it delivered until Jan or Feb when the weather breaks a little bit. But I'm super excited about getting a brand new motorcycle. Probably be the last one for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 25, 2022)

Just another lump of coal.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 25, 2022)

Reindeer poop...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JonLanier (Dec 25, 2022)

A pumpkin pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 25, 2022)

Peace and quite at 72 degrees with no wind nor clouds. Perfect day for me. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## scootac (Dec 25, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I got the hollowing rig early but it was a partial gift from my Betty.
> View attachment 235310View attachment 235311
> And on Christmas day she got me a much needed new robe and a Carhartt waist length jacket.
> And I have a deposit on a new bike for myself as an early Christmas present.
> ...


Always nice getting a new bike! Will that join any others in the garage? One bike can't do it all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 25, 2022)

Got a Thompson tools gouge that will be my new 40/40 gouge and a Kutzall shaping disc.

Also got a "kit" to make some hard salami (fermented and dry aged). Hoping to get going with my lomo curado tomorrow. That is a Spanish styled cured and dried pork loin. Nephew has started working with making charcuterie meats and I've caught the bug.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## JonathanH (Dec 25, 2022)

We don't go overboard with gifts at Christmas. It is more about the quality time spent with family & friends. Most of the gifts that I gave were made in the shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 25, 2022)

Best thing? Watching our boys' faces as they opened their gifts today. That is really my favorite part of opening gifts.

So far I've received:
Cash
2000 lumen LED flashlight I now have two of these. These are absolutely great for camping, or just doing stuff outside at night.
Pocket Streamlight
Morakniv
Folding pull saw, for the camping gear
Digital calipers (really needed a second set!)

We do have one more gathering in a couple days, so probably a few more things to come.

Reactions: Like 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2022)

scootac said:


> Always nice getting a new bike! Will that join any others in the garage? One bike can't do it all!


Other than my ebike this will be the only other bike. Someday I might like to get a Honda ct125 to putz around on trails with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2022)

Pan of lemon bars, pound of black Twizzlers, 1/2 pound dark chocolate covered peanuts, 1/2 pound peanut brittle, 1/2 pound almond bars, a bunch of mini candy bars, socks, sneakers, flashlight. Nothing wood related, but happy to have family to share snacks and time. Kid and I did at home movie night marathon, watched 4.... Warm 9 degree morning, all covered with snow, 2-6 inches of ice in the driveway. Warm up coming by week's end, hope to see the driveway again. Been a challenge parking 4 cars and wheeling wood in between them for the stove.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 26, 2022)

A bottle of whiskey,a couple shirts.and i got to spend time with my kid and the rest of the family.

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 235327
> 
> View attachment 235328


You hit the jackpot! Let us know how the planer/moulder works for you. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 26, 2022)

I am very close to finding Shangri-la. I get to sit in comfort while fiddling around in the garage. Next up - I need to decide where and how many holes to drill for that bench clamp thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2022)

I got some cool stuff....

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## trc65 (Dec 26, 2022)

Cool stuff Marc! Did you steal the Lego from your Grandson?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Cool stuff Marc! Did you steal the Lego from your Grandson?


Nope! We both got the same one!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 26, 2022)

Awesome! 


ripjack13 said:


> Nope! We both got the same one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 26, 2022)

After Christmas shenanigans!!!!! Thanks honey. Not all the family made it, but the important ones are here 

I’m really scared of the wife now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2022)

A 1790 Pilgrim's Progress - and a bunch of tools and some funny saws that cut when ya pull!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2022)

a tape measure, a utility box knife, an electric carving knife, new nonstick skillet and a pair of reindeer socks. A great year!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 27, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> a tape measure, a utility box knife, an electric carving knife, new nonstick skillet and a pair of reindeer socks. A great year!!


My wife and i got an electric carving knife as a wedding present in 1980. That thing is one of the best gifts we received. Still works like new, still cuts clean. I use it anytime we cook a turkey or a big roast or ham. We even used it to cut the foam to replace the padding in the high school band's musical instrument cases.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 27, 2022)

Biggest gift and from the wife. After a lot of research, I finally decided on this one. Got tired of having issues with my others. Will keep them and get them going for backups. Stihl ms362

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JonathanH (Dec 27, 2022)

Nice one! There are a lots of years of usage ahead of you with that one!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> My wife and i got an electric carving knife as a wedding present in 1980. That thing is one of the best gifts we received. Still works like new, still cuts clean. I use it anytime we cook a turkey or a big roast or ham. We even used it to cut the foam to replace the padding in the high school band's musical instrument cases.


Yep the one we have is over 40 years old. The new one looks identical to the old one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac (Dec 27, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> ...... and some funny saws that cut when ya pull!


Maybe the handle is just on the wrong end?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 27, 2022)

I think it’s a gift in and of itself being possessed of the kinds of skills we all have and being able to use them to create for others the kinds of gifts money could never buy them. But when your skills are inherited by your offspring who turn around and use them to make you something special, it’s a whole other level of special… 

My Bladesmith son @Bear Custom Builds decided to flex the incredible and ever growing diversity of his skills and gifted me a handmade pipe. 















He made the stem from scratch with a piece of cow horn, thermoforming the bend and the bowl from a chunk of Maple Burl left over from a trade with @T. Ben some time ago.
Even made a nice leather bag to keep it in.

I’ve had an old Corncob pipe around the house for years, used only occasionally for medicinal herbs that are best smoked, delivering the medicine straight to the lungs where needed. This past year I discovered a patch of Mugwort growing wild in the yard and harvested some for smoking and discovering it’s benefits, have been using that cheap old Corncob more and more but it just doesn’t work well. Every time I'd smoke it, I'd remember my Grandfather, a cabinetmaker & multifaceted craftsman, being a pipe smoker and have always just loved the timeless craftsmanship of a nice pipe. Now I’ve got a family heirloom that starts a generation down and loops back around to me…

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## JonathanH (Dec 27, 2022)

Best gift ever, straight from the heart. You are a blessed man, and a good one to have that kind of family!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 27, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> Best gift ever, straight from the heart. You are a blessed man, and a good one to have that kind of family!


I concur on all counts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 28, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> I got some cool stuff....
> 
> View attachment 235347
> 
> ...


The glow powder is awesome stuff. Have used it in a few turnings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 28, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> This past year I discovered a patch of Mugwort growing wild in the yard and harvested some for smoking and discovering it’s benefits,


 Uhhhhh, I've known mugwort mainly around here as a uterine tonic and an emmenagogue. Is there something that we don't know about you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 28, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Uhhhhh, I've known mugwort mainly around here as a uterine tonic and an emmenagogue. Is there something that we don't know about you?



It can have those properties with those of a femenine persuasion Or those of a feminine nature, being actually possessed of a uterus... have to be clear these days.
It is also the traditional herb used for "moxa" in acupuncture and has a long history of releiving/relaxing strained muscles, including those that cause the ladies such greif. As well as Shamanic uses, inducing lucid dreaming, facilitating deep meditation and "pushing back the veil between here and the places where our consciousness goes when we sleep". Works good as a tea too.
It also enhances digestion and breakdown of fatty meats. The Germans, among others, traditionally cook it in with certain meals.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 30, 2022)

Well now that I am mostly done with my Christmas acquisition... I got meself a keen dose of tonsillitis from being out in the freezing weather trying to keep the poor Chickies and bunnies and gooses and duckies and goats from drying plumb up and blowing away on account of frozen waterers. Finally got well enough to swaller yesterday. Note. Swallow seemed to be a little too open, therefore, swaller. 
Went to town today and picked up the wife's newest toy, moffat turbofan 110v convection oven on a cooling tray stand. Been eyeing it for 2 months at a resale spot in town but in the meantime it dropped from 600 to 200. That was the last straw. 
Also note, said woman has full knowledge of uses for these toys. Already had bread and pie out of it this evening. So, although not Christmas per SE, CHRISTMAS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 30, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Well now that I am mostly done with my Christmas acquisition... I got meself a keen dose of tonsillitis from being out in the freezing weather trying to keep the poor Chickies and bunnies and gooses and duckies and goats from drying plumb up and blowing away on account of frozen waterers. Finally got well enough to swaller yesterday. Note. Swallow seemed to be a little too open, therefore, swaller.
> Went to town today and picked up the wife's newest toy, moffat turbofan 110v convection oven on a cooling tray stand. Been eyeing it for 2 months at a resale spot in town but in the meantime it dropped from 600 to 200. That was the last straw.
> Also note, said woman has full knowledge of uses for these toys. Already had bread and pie out of it this evening. So, although not Christmas per SE, CHRISTMAS!


Good deal Frank…..and get better. What’s a guy like you doing with his tonsils anyway? Merry Christmas buddy, get better fast.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 30, 2022)

Gotta watch out for that Plateau weather! Get well fast! I used a little Dayquil for when I was at work


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 6, 2023)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I think it’s a gift in and of itself being possessed of the kinds of skills we all have and being able to use them to create for others the kinds of gifts money could never buy them. But when your skills are inherited by your offspring who turn around and use them to make you something special, it’s a whole other level of special…
> 
> My Bladesmith son @Bear Custom Builds decided to flex the incredible and ever growing diversity of his skills and gifted me a handmade pipe.
> 
> ...


Awesome pipe!!


----------

